# Getting over video camera phobia



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I always joke that I have a face for radio. Now I'm doing play by play for college basketball while the game is video taped streaming on line. The AD suggested that they swing the camera over to me during pre and post game. At first I balked, and the camera instead was on the scoreboard. Finally, I said the hell with it. Let the listeners put a face with the voice. So for two games now, I have been on camera. It throws me off a bit, but its getting better the more I do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> I always joke that I have a face for radio. Now I'm doing play by play for college basketball while the game is video taped streaming on line. The AD suggested that they swing the camera over to me during pre and post game. At first I balked, and the camera instead was on the scoreboard. Finally, I said the hell with it. Let the listeners put a face with the voice. So for two games now, I have been on camera. It throws me off a bit, but its getting better the more I do it.


That is awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie
You should provide a clip. I remember pics of you on here - face for radio? No way - too SASsy.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

*Video*

This isn't a clip, but its the actual game. You get a groovy side profile view of me, the same profile I once posted on a forum here being self-conscious about. I also am giving up a degree of anonymity since I announce my name. But, if someone can get inspiration out of this small sacrifice I guess its worth it.

http://bit.ly/srVqs3


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, way to go! I'm camera shy, myself, so I can imagine what guts that must take. :high5


----------

